# Shrimp Macro Shots



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Using Canon 10D with Canon 100mm Macro Lens.

Snowball Shrimp and a Green Shrimp


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

I love the green Shrimp!!! The water condition must be really perfect till you can see the sparkling colour on its body. SUperb!! are you breeding them Wood?


----------



## kromo (Feb 5, 2007)

perfect


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I love how the eyes showed up purple on the snowball shrimp.


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 17, 2007)

All I can say is WOW!!!! Wish I could take photos like that. Keep uo the great work.


----------



## Aquaculture (Feb 15, 2007)

Superb shots wood....


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Here are some more macro shots. Using the Canon 10D DSLR Camera with the 100mm Macro Lens.

*Pregnant Tiger Shrimp*









*Close-Up of the Tiger Shrimp Eggs*









*Male Tiger Shrimp*









*Close-up of Male Tiger Shrimp Head*









*Pregnant Female Tiger Shrimp Eating*









*Snowball Shrimp*









*Snowball Shrimp Digestive Track*


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Some macro shots of one of my pregnant Green Shrimp. She is a very dark green....


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

WOW those are awesome pictures


----------



## sprwoman1 (Jun 18, 2007)

:heart: Not sure if I envy the shrimp of camera more.


----------

